# Sore on cats neck



## ecb89 (9 March 2013)

Hello everyone

I have just seen a sore mark on my cats neck and neither mum or I can figure out how she has done it. 

It's not a cut or a wound, more like a sore where the fur has been taken off and maybe the top layer of skin. She seems fine in herself. We aren't going to worry about vets at the moment unless she starts to look unwell. 

I'm going to try adding photos, I hope this works.  Any ideas? 













Her fur looks wet because my mum tried bathing it. 

I'm on my phone using the photo bucket app so sorry if they are huge 

Thanks


----------



## TrasaM (9 March 2013)

Is it possible he got bitten by another cat? Sometimes the tooth puncture heals over but an abscess forms under the skin?


----------



## ecb89 (9 March 2013)

Possibly, she isn't very friendly towards other cats. Quite often you can hear her having a scream and see her chasing them out of the garden. Every now and again you can pull little tufts of fur from her neck which have little scabs attached which I assume are from claw marks from fighting. This is quite large though


----------



## TrasaM (9 March 2013)

One of mine is forever getting bitten around his neck region and getting abscesses. One was right on his throat and had to be operated on and stitched up. Because the infection spreads under the skin the fur will fall out over the infected area. I'm getting quite expert at picking scabs so that the infection can escape yuk!  I'd keep an eye on it and if it starts to look swollen then get her looked at. But if she's happy and eating it's probably not too serious.


----------



## ecb89 (9 March 2013)

She's her normal chatty loud demanding self so it can't be affecting her too much  will definitely keep an eye on her, thanks


----------



## Montyforever (9 March 2013)

My cat had a patch like this for a while  she doesn't go out/mix with other cats so no clue how she did it but it all healed up okay


----------



## cally6008 (12 March 2013)

One of our rescue cats has that sort of thing.

The vet isn't sure if it's a reaction/allergy to fleas .. none found or ever seen on her though.

We are more of the opinion that she's a stress-y type of cat that just constantly over grooms herself to the point of making herself that sore. It doesn't bother ours and you can clean it and it doesnt hurt her.

When she came here, she had massive patch on her neck that was raw and 2 patches on her belly/teats area. These are all cleared up now and hair has grown back. Just a new patch on her side now but she's definitely getting better and calmer now.


----------



## touchstone (15 March 2013)

Mine gets similar sore spots with a food allergy, her face usually swells too though, she can't have cereals or any gravy type cat food.

Some hydrocortisone cream from the chemist should help.


----------

